# FC2009 June Newsletter



## frysco (Jun 23, 2008)

1. New Guest of Honor for FC 2009
2. Annual _Further Confusion_ Camp-out
3. Annual _Further Confusion_ Picnic
4. Hotel News
5. Events
6. Dealers
7. Next Staff Meeting



*1. New Guest of Honor for FC 2009*

_Further Confusion_ is pleased to announce our second Guest of Honor for
FC2009, noted author and engineer, Clare Bell. She is the author of the
"Ratha" series about intelligent Miocene felines. Her latest book in that
series was released this past April. Her original novel was turned into an
animated episode on CBS Storybreak.

Ms. Bell has degrees in electrical and mechanical engineering, biology and
chemistry, and has continued working in technical areas in addition to
writing fiction.  She became involved in building and designing electric
vehicles and spent a year in Norway working on a production EV.  She also
participated in electric vehicle racing in the Arizona Public Service
Company-sponsored Solar and Electrics competitions, held from 1991 to
1998.

We expect her to be a most interesting guest.
<http://www.rathascourage.com/author_bio.htm>


*2. Annual Further Confusion Camp-out*

We are now taking reservations for the FC 2009 Camp-out, which will take
place on the nights of Friday August 1st and Saturday August 2nd.

Please send an email to camping_@_furtherconfusion.org with the following info:

* Real and fan names
* How many people will be in your party ($5 per person per night)
* Confirm ages of all members (Campers must be 18 years of age or accompanied
  by a LEGAL guardian)
* Will you be bringing a pet?
* Will you be bringing a vehicle ($5 per vehicle per night)

First come, first serve.

The campout will be held at Anthony Lake Chabot Campground the Oakland
Hills above Castro Valley. Camping is located just minutes from the
_Further Confusion_ picnic being held at Lake Chabot on Saturday August 2nd,
2008.

Please see <http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2009/events/camping> for more details.

*3. Annual Further Confusion Picnic*

The annual _Further Confusion_ picnic will be held Saturday, August 2nd,
starting at 11:00ma at the Willow site at Lake Chabot.

The picnic is free and open to all - no RSVP required!

As usual, we'll provide the food and drinks. More food is always welcome,
though, as are folks to help out in setting up, cleaning, and otherwise
making the picnic happen. If you would like to bring some food or
condiments, please drop us a line at info_@_furtherconfusion.org and we can
let you know if we need anything in particular, or just mark down what
you're bringing.

Please see <http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2009/events/picnic> for more
details.


*4. Hotel News*

Doubletree:
The Doubletree continues to be sold out. As a reminder, if you have ended
up sharing a room with someone else, or end up knowing you're not going to
be able to join us next January, please cancel your extra reservations as
soon as you can to help us free up space there.

Holiday Inn:
We still have some rooms available at the Holiday Inn. In addition, we
have 5 suites available there for $199 a night. We will have to release
those back to the hotel by August 1st if there's no interest in them. If
you are interested in the Suites there, make a regular reservation at the
Holiday Inn and then send us your reservation name and confirmation number
at hotel_@_furtherconfusion.org.

As with last year, we will have a shuttle for folks for convenient travel
back and forth between the two hotels, even though they are within easy
walking distance.


*5. Events*

Now is the time of year when we are recruiting for panels. We have several
tracks of presentations including: Art, Writing, Fursuiting,
Science/Technology, Puppetry, Gaming, Social, Species, and Spirituality.
Please put your requests in early to have a better chance of being
scheduled. If you have something that you find interesting and is related
to furry fandom, email us at events_@_furtherconfusion.org


*6. Dealers*

As of our meeting last Saturday we had two half tables left in the
dealers' den, but by the time you read this, they may be gone. If you wish
for more information, please contact dealers_@_furtherconfusion.org. Also,
watch the website for news of when sales of tables within the Furry Market
Place will go on sale.


*7. Next Staff Meeting*

Our next staff meeting will be on July 19th, starting at 1pm in the San
Jose DoubleTree hotel. Parking is free - we will be providing stickers at
the meeting which will allow the parking staff to know you were with
_Further Confusion_, and let you out without needing to pay.

-- 
_Further Confusion_
info_@_furtherconfusion.org
<http://www.furtherconfusion.org/>


----------

